# Age Restrictions for Jobs



## charcar (Jul 9, 2012)

Hello Everyone,
There seems to be an age range associated with job positions, but not always. I'm curious what the chances are of an educated couple from the U.S.A. in their mid 50's to land a job in Thailand. Any insights, suggestions, recommendations ? Our combined expertise has been journalism, medical language specialist, ESL (non-certified) and we both have university degrees.

Thank you for your time and I look forward to your tips and insights.

Charcar


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

*Serious Inquiry?*

Charcar, I don't see a specific question in your post. So, some thoughts;

In all aspects of a job search the potential employee is, in fact, a salesman. A salesman that is selling themselves as the product. The quality of the product, and how it is presented, determines how "quickly" the product will sell. So, how good a salesman are you? 

Age should have little impact. However, should the specific employment position be physical or labor intensive then "yes" age will matter. Qualifications and experience (subset: age), determine the attractiveness of a candidate to the employer. Qualifications will typically override experience and/or age.

ESL is always a potential avenue for employment. Teaching ESL in Thailand has been covered many times in this forum. Note that ESL certification (qualifications) commands better money. 

Question: Are you actually seeking employment in Thailand, or just conversing? You speak of an educated "couple", would you expect or require that both halves of the couple find employment before your potential relocation to Thailand? On this subject; Have you visited Thailand? Are you familiar with Thailand? Do you know the pros and cons of Thailand?	

There is a list of approximately a dozen job search websites in a post titled "Thailand Jobs" dated June 23rd and located on page 3 of this forum. 

Should you and the other halve of the "educated couple" be serious and pursue a job search for employment in Thailand, the other regulars on this forum would be interested in your job search results. Should you perform an actual job search, please let us know how you made out.

Thank you and good luck.


----------



## TomC (Jan 23, 2012)

What kind of job are you looking for? If it's teaching English, I don't see why the age of 50+ would have anything to do with that. I assume that is what you're exploring. Perhaps you can visit ajarn dot com where the English teachers hang out so to speak. I don't see any problems, but perhaps other people with foot on ground can correct me. Now if you're looking for other jobs, chances are you'll need Thai language skill and that is a different story.


----------

